# Who am I kidding?



## Arobaz

Hello everybody!

I came across a sentence I can't understand very well. Here it is :

When this is all over I'm... _aw_, *Who am I kidding?*

I rummaged around the web, but I would like some further details and translations.

Here are my tries : 

Quand ce sera fini, je... _ouai bon_* personne ne me croira* (*de toute façon*).
Quand ce sera fini, je... _euh_* personne ne prendra au sérieux.*

According my tries, I think french translation of it, is a bit longer than english sentence.

Hope you confirm my tries or you add some further translations.

Thanks in advance 

Arobaz


----------



## Kelly B

There are some explanations in this English only thread, though of course no proposed translations.

edit: my first shot at it: Bof, je me moque de moi-même, là ?


----------



## Gil

La personne tente de se leurrer elle-même.  
Je ne crois toutefois pas qu'un francophone dirait "Qui veux-je leurrer?"
Je crois qu'il faut adapter et imaginer ce que dirait un francophone dans le même contexte.
Et je n'ai pas encore trouvé

Peut-être:  «Bon, je rêve encore en couleurs»


----------



## Arobaz

Thank you for the thread, Kelly B. And your translation is good but sounds a little bit weird 

Gil : maybe : "bah, (il) faut que j'arrête de me leurrer" or "(il) faut que j'arrête de me voiler la face". (or only : je me voile la face).

I think the second translation is the best, isn't it?


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

L'équivalent qui m'est venu en premier est _De qui je me moque, là ? _


----------



## Gil

Autre idée:
"Bof, je m'en fait encore accroire..."


----------



## Michelvar

You also have this thread.


----------



## Arobaz

Ah ouai, ça semble bon aussi , merci beaucoup =)

Juste pour savoir, sans avoir à recréer un topic juste pour cela : si quelqu'un d'autre me disait : "*Who are you kidding?*", ça signifierait "Qui essayes-tu de convaincre ?" ou "Tu veux nous faire croire cela ?" ou plus offensif : "c'est cela oui...", "mais oui, bien sûr".

"When this is all over..."  - "Who are you kidding?"



@Gil : ça semble très littéraire, j'ai même dû chercher la définition ^^. Mais merci quand même


----------



## lamy08

Moi, je dirais:
_
Quand tout ceci sera fini, je .... ouais, j'rigole ..._


----------



## Arobaz

Cool merci, je prends note


----------



## Nicomon

Arobaz said:


> @Gil : ça semble très littéraire, j'ai même dû chercher la définition ^^. Mais merci quand même


 Littéraire ? _S'en faire accroire ?_  J'aurais cru au contraire que cette expression très courante au Québec était plutôt du langage familier.

Extrait du TLFI : 





> *b)* *S'en faire accroire* − Se tromper sur son propre compte, se faire illusion : 9. Je ne veux pas *m'en faire accroire.*


 On l'a aussi sous forme de nom, dans le sens d'illusions/chimères. 

Par exemple : _Je me fais encore des accroires _- qui est l'équivalent de notre _rêver en couleurs = se faire des illusions... _que Gil a suggéré_.  _

Sinon, j'aurais dit comme Michelvar au post 2 du fil mis en lien au post 7 de celui-ci : _À qui vais-je faire croire ça ? / Qui va le croire?
_Ou dans le même ordre d'idées que la suggestion de lamy08_ : ouais, c'est pas sérieux...

_Autres suggestions pour_ Who are you kidding? : Tu n'espères tout de même pas qu'on va te croire? / Tu nous mènes en bâteau, là ! _


----------



## Arobaz

En fait Nicomon, selon un dictionnaire en ligne : 

*Accroire : Registre littéraire sauf au Québec où ce verbe s'emploie couramment.*

Je vis en France 


En tout cas merci énormément, toutes ces nouvelles traductions m'aident beaucoup afin d'approfondir la signification de ces expressions


----------



## Nicomon

Oui, je savais que Paris est en France. 

J'ai seulement été étonnée de lire que ce verbe si familier pour nous relève d'un registre littéraire ailleurs, et que t'aies même eu à chercher la définition. 

Je me demande si l'expression est connue des personnes plus âgées que toi?

*Edit :* J'ajoute *ta source*, pour la citation du post précédent.


----------



## Arobaz

=D c'est vrai que l'on voit ma localisation 

En tout cas ouai, je ne connaissais pas ce mot ^^, mais en fait vous (enfin nous aussi d'ailleurs ^^) le mettez à la place du mot 'croire' c'est ça ? 
Je lui ai fais accroire que j'avais perdu son portable,  par exemple ?


----------



## Nicomon

Personnellement, non.  Je comprendrais, mais ne dirais pas _je lui ai fai*t*  *ac*croire que... ceci ou cela.  

_Je l'emploie seulement sous les formes 3 et 4 données dans la page du Wiktionnaire, avec l'ajout de *en/s'en *et "full stop" après le verbe.


----------



## Arobaz

D'accord, merci beaucoup pour ces précisions 
Cela me servira quand j'y retournerai, du moins j'espère y retourner =D

Bonne soirée !


----------



## lamy08

Nicomon said:


> Je me demande si l'expression est connue des personnes plus âgées que toi?



Je suis un peu plus âgée que Nicomon, et, non, je ne connaissais pas ce verbe ...


----------



## Saxo

Who am I kidding ?


Qui j'espère convaincre?

Note, accroire ne s'utilise pas en France, c'est typiquement quebecois


----------



## Saints22

Oddmania said:


> _De qui je me moque, là ? _


 Ou alors De qui on se moque là? 


Une adaptation plus proche de ce qu'un français dirait dans de telles circonstances serait


That band is still awesome and their new album is ... Ok who am i kidding? It sucks.
Ce groupe est toujours aussi génial et leur nouvel album est... Ok [soupir] sans déconner. C'était nul


----------



## Nicomon

Saxo said:


> [...]Note, accroire ne s'utilise pas en France, c'est typiquement québécois


 Non, non, n'essaie pas de m'en faire accroire.  Tu veux dire que ça ne s'utilise *plus* en France.
Les Québécois n'ont pas inventé le verbe.  Ni non plus rédigé le TLFI d'où j'ai extrait la citation du post 12.   

Comme j'ai oublié de mettre le lien vers la source en 2012, je le mets maintenant :  *Accroire * (voir A. 3)    

 "Who am I kidding" est une réflexion personnelle.   Lien à faire avec "to kid oneself".  Extrait de *cette page* : 





> *who am I kidding?*
> 
> 
> said when one's own deception is blatantly clear to oneself
> *Related terms*
> 
> kid oneself


 Je m'en fais accroire =   I'm kidding myself  

Cela dit, oui :    _Qui j'espère convaincre, là?     _convient bien.


----------



## Dr Ralph

_À qui tu veux faire croire ça ?_

Bien plus moche que "accroire" (qu'on n'entend plus guère) mais sans doute plus spontané.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

A try:"...mais enfin, laisse béton." or "...mais à quoi ça sert de le dire?" or "...eh ben, c'est pas la peine." ? (That makes three. But I can't re-view page 1 without erasing these tries; sorry if they've already been proposed!)


----------



## Nicomon

Dr Ralph said:


> _À qui tu veux faire croire ça ?_.


 Ça, ce serait plutôt en anglais :  _Who are you trying to kid? 

_Ce qui n'est pas la même chose que (le titre de ce fil) :  _Who am I kidding?  _(la personne se raconte des histoires/tente de se leurrer elle-même).


----------



## Dr Ralph

Nicomon said:


> Ça, ce serait plutôt en anglais :  _Who are you trying to kid?
> 
> _Ce qui n'est pas la même chose que (le titre de ce fil) :  _Who am I kidding?  _(la personne se raconte des histoires/tente de se leurrer elle-même).



Point taken.

Pour moi, dans ce cas, ça revient au même : la personne s'interpelle et _Who am I kidding? _est équivalent à _Who are you trying to kid?_ (je dis bien dans ce cas, une personne qui sait très bien qu'elle ne croit pas elle-même à ce qu'elle dit). C'est pourquoi _à qui tu veux faire croire ça ? _couvre la personne elle-même. (Personnellement, quand je me parle, je me tutoie.) Mais j'admets que ce n'est pas la bonne solution.

Une interprétation (autant ou plus qu'une traduction) pourrait être :
- Tu n'y crois même pas.
- Ça ne trompe personne.
- Qui pourrait y croire ?
- Qui pourrait croire ça ?


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai failli écrire - et j'aurais dû - « À moins que tu te tutoies en te parlant ».  

Au temps pour moi.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Yes, "...who am I kidding/trying to kid?" means "...I don't (even) believe it myself", "...I know there's really nothing to what I'm saying." (which previous posts confirm).


----------



## Itisi

On dit 'who am I kidding' quand on ne croit pas à ce qu'on dit soi-même, on ironise sur soi-même ; après, il y toutes sortes de façons possibles de le traduire... J'aime bien celle de *lamy* à #10, par exemple...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Itisi said:


> […] J'aime bien celle de *lamy* à #10, par exemple...


Oui, moi aussi. En langage parlé, on trouve aussi cette forme : "non, j'déconne".


----------



## Saints22

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> "non, j'déconne".


----------



## Nicomon

À vous qui aimez les « je rigole », « non, j'déconne », comment faites-vous la différence entre  "Who am I kidding?"  et  "(I'm) just kidding"?
Parce que moi,  c'est plutôt  à la seconde option que ça me fait penser.  

 C'est pour ça que j'avais écrit au post 12 : 





> Ou dans le même ordre d'idées que la suggestion de lamy08_ : ouais, c'est pas sérieux..._


 _S_ous-entendu... _de me raconter de telles histoires que je ne crois pas moi-même /  de me faire de pareils « accroires ».
_Comme dans :_  Ben oui, c'est sûr ! _ 

*Ajout - *Je viens de trouver ce fil à l'appui de ce que j'ai écrit plus haut :  *Just kidding*


----------



## Saints22

Who am I kidding est une expression figée. C'est l'un des nombreux Stock Phrase de la culture cinématographique américaine et n'a de sens qu'en Anglais. [...]
_
_
Dans le cas de Karine FR, je l'ai soutenu car il s'agit là d'une expression naturelle qu'un natif aurait dit dans des circonstances assez similaires. Un comédien, ado ou citoyen lambda qui utilise "Who am I kidding" n'est nullement en train de se convaincre. "Who am I kidding" est souvent dit avec une pointe d'agacement lorsque l'auteur se rend compte qu'il vient de dire une bêtise dont lui même n'y croit pas. Donc *Non j'déconne *marche très bien si l'on adopte un ton d'excuse ou d'agacement. Si l'on veut être encore plus explicite je dirais:

"It was mostly ok... Who am I kidding? It was bad"...
"C'était pas trop mal...*Non, je dis des conneries là*. C'était nul...

mais bon c'est très contextuel là et ça devient de moins en moins naturel


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Saint22.  Je crois quand même avoir une bonne idée du sens usuel de "Who am I kidding?", que j'ai mis en citation plus haut (post 21).  
Je me suis peut-être mal exprimée plus tôt. La personne réalise qu'elle s'est inventé des histoires / qu'elle essayait de se leurrer. 

 Je sais bien aussi que « Non, je déconne » est une expression naturelle... et connais la différence entre « adaptation » et « traduction ».   Tout ce que je dis, c'est que si j'avais à la traduire à l'inverse, ce serait en général (mais peut-être pas dans ton exemple de la dernière ligne) :  "Just kidding" et non pas "Who am I kidding?"

 But hey, "who am I kidding"? May be I'm just kidding myself and don't know anything about the expression after all...   
 Là, je ne pourrais pas le traduire par « j'déconne / je rigole ».


----------



## Saxo

Je trouve la remarque de Nicomon pertinente.
"I'm just kidding" n'a pas exactement le même sens que "who am I kidding?"
L'un est affirmatif, l'autre interrogatif. L'un s'adresse aux autres, l'autre à soi-même.

"Non, j'déconne" (même comme une adaptation) ne correspond pas vraiment à l'intention de "who am I kidding?" qui serait plus de l'ordre de "Non, mais qu'est ce que je raconte?..." ou une de toutes les propositions qui précèdent...


----------



## Saxo

Who am I kidding...

Je suis retombé sur cette expression, et tout naturellement, il m'est venu :
*"à qui je vais faire croire ça?"* sur un ton de dépit...
ça me semble le plus simple et le plus naturel.


----------



## Chimel

Ma suggestion: "Moi-même, j'y crois pas..."
Ou aussi: "A d'autres!"


----------

